# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Thanh thanh vị chè khúc bạch - Quán chè ngon ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Được coi là món chè lạ nhất Sài Gòn vì chè không ngọt, không nhạt, chỉ thoang thoảng hương phô mai. Trong một dịp tình cờ, tôi đã tạt vào nơi bán chè khúc thạch để tìm hiểu.*


Đích đến của tôi là một địa điểm nào đó của Hoàng Ty, thương hiệu gắn liền với món thịt luộc cuốn bánh tráng và bánh canh Trảng Bàng với gần 10 chi nhánh rải khắp Sài Gòn. Xác định từ đầu là thưởng thức món chè có một không hai nên trong khi nhóm bạn cặm cụi bứt rau, cuốn bánh, tôi khiêm tốn gọi một phần chè khúc bạch cho mình.

Ấn tượng đầu tiên về món chè là mang hơi hướng của chè Hoa vì được đựng trong chén sứ trắng, có nắp đậyvà được ủ lạnh chứ không phải dùng đá. Còn về màu sắc, món chè khá đơn giản với tông trắng của nước dùng, cơm nhãn tách bỏ hạt và những lát hạt hạnh nhân vàng ruộm. Nhưng lạ nhất là màu trắng gần như tinh khiết của những khối vuông vuông với những góc được cắt hình gợn sóng. Theo nhiều người, đó là yếu tố tạo nên vị lạ cho món chè.



Rất khó đoán những khối vuông đó được làm từ nguyên liệu gì.
Như đa số thực khách khác, trước khi dùng, tôi cũng nhầm tưởng các khối vuông đó là đậu hũ nhưng khi thưởng thức thì không phải. Đầu tiên, nó không cho cảm nhận của đậu nành mà lại thoảng hương của loại bột làm bánh phục linh (một loại bánh của Nam bộ). Nhưng độ mềm, dẻo của khối vuông đó tố cáo "nó" không thể được tạo nên từ loại bột này. Nếu dựa trên hương thơm, độ béo dễ khiến người thưởng thức "quy chụp" là một loại phô mai nào đó càng không có cơ sở. Bởi nó thiếu hẳn độ thơm, vị mặn và cái béo rất riêng của phô mai.

Điều thứ hai, dù gọi là chè, nhưng món chè này không ngọt mà chỉ mang đến cảm giác thoảng chút chua của nhãn, lại đi cùng hương thơm của phô mai nên không phải là món khoái khẩu đối với người hảo ngọt. Song nó cũng không dành cho những người thích ăn lạt vì dù được vớt lại bởi những lát hạt hạnh nhân giòn tan, cơm nhãn ngọt thanh, cái vị "không ngọt, không lạt" của nước dùng, cái béo, mềm, dai không vị của nguyên liệu không xách định khiến việc “mần” gọn một phần đã là thử thách.



Nhãn lồng ngọt thanh.



Hạnh nhân giòn tan
Thành phần đơn giản, hơi khó "nhằn" nhưng mỗi phần chè như thế có giá khá "chát" (25.000 đồng) cùng với việc không thể đến Hoàng Ty chỉ để thưởng thức mỗi một món này nên việc thưởng thức nó khó nhiêu khê với teen.

_Địa chỉ: Chè khúc bạch có bán ở tất cả các quán của Hoàng Ty tại TP. HCM._


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *Quán chè ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan che ngon o Sai Gon*

----------


## nguyetnt

nhìn ngon thía nhỉ

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn thôi cũng thấy vị thanh mát của nó rồi  :love struck:

----------


## loplipop

Không biết ở HN có không nhỷ
Nhìn ngon quá

----------


## mysunshine

Nhìn ngon ghê

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn đã thấy đc sự thanh mát của nó rồi
Muốn ném thử quá

----------


## nguyetnt

vẫn chưa dc ăn cơ mừ...

----------


## khoan_gieng

hấp dẫn quá
hè này phải đi ăn thử mới được

----------

